# any thought about this bit set



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

any thoughts about this bit set ? I had been looking at the slot cutter set by MCLS here 
MLCS slot cutter router bits

before I found the porter cable set it has 2 less cutters but seems like it would do most everything still being adjustable just wondered if anyone had any thoughts thanks

The Porter-Cable 43392PC is used to make rabbets, dadoes, lap joints, tongue and groove joints and T-molding installations. The assembly comes with four 3-wing slot cutters, a 1/2 inches arbor bearing for 1/2 inches depth of cut, shims and spacers. When a single cutter is used many shims can be used to insure the cutter is tightly fastened for a safe cut.


Porter-Cable 43392PC Stackable Slot Cutter Assembly - ToolKing.com


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Both are nice sets but I would recommend the one below, it comes with two harbors (that will save you alot of setup time) and the one cutter that's hard to find ( 3/8" cutter,for doing hvy.duty T & G Joints plus it comes with slot cutter for 1/4 plywood and the cutters for biscuits disks/plate joints),I also suggest you select the 1/2" shank ones..

11pc 1/2" Shank Slot, Tongue & Groove Router Bit Set - eBay (item 130306747930 end time May-22-09 12:46:43 PDT)

11pc 1/4" Shank Slot, Tongue & Groove Router Bit Set - eBay (item 130306512476 end time May-21-09 10:32:09 PDT)

=======


tryingtokeepmyfingers said:


> any thoughts about this bit set ? I had been looking at the slot cutter set by MCLS here
> MLCS slot cutter router bits
> 
> before I found the porter cable set it has 2 less cutters but seems like it would do most everything still being adjustable just wondered if anyone had any thoughts thanks
> ...


----------



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

so the quality of this ebay set it good even thought a brand is not listed ? 

yea I can see that I might want to get a bigger set like this now no need to waste money on half of something


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tryingtokeepmyfingers

I like the quality of this ebay seller bits,see his feed back,over 11,500 bits sold and only one or two neg.feed backs,that's hard to do on ebay, I'm sure you know.. 


============


tryingtokeepmyfingers said:


> so the quality of this ebay set it good even thought a brand is not listed ?
> 
> yea I can see that I might want to get a bigger set like this now no need to waste money on half of something


----------



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

bought the 11 piece set today and bought his 30 piece assortment both in 1/2 cannot wait till they come in

thanks for the help


----------

